# very frequent lockups

## ihtruelsen

I just installed gentoo on my new laptop (HP Pavilion dv9000) and I am having a problem with the system locking up on me within 15 minutes max of starting up. I decided to try an x86_64 build, but I don't know if that is the problem. I also tried reiserfs for my root partition for the first time as well.

Here is the info from lspci:

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

07:05.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

Here is the output from dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@hermes) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #5 SMP Mon May 21 00:48:04 PDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda6

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bf00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 000000003bf17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf17000 - 000000003bf80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245504) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x00000000000f8930

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003bf0dd1b

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     MCP51M   0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003bf16b9a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP     POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003bf16c0e

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP       MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003bf16d90

ACPI: HPET (v001 PTLTD  HPETTBL  0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003bf16dcc

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP         APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003bf16e04

ACPI: BOOT (v001     HP $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003bf16e62

ACPI: SLIC (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003bf16e8a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       MCP51M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003bf00000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245504) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003bf00000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   245504

On node 0 totalpages: 245405

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1270 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2671 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3300 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 238108 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

Nosave address range: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

Nosave address range: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 32256 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 240779

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 538e000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 961176k/982016k available (2645k kernel code, 20444k reserved, 1445k data, 288k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3218.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=6437642)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557164

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3214.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=6429428)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 6 cycles, maxerr 467 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

time.c: Detected 1607.315 MHz processor.

migration_cost=154

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 07:05

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: b4000000-b7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: b8000000-bbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: bc000000-bc0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 23

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30BF

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2120B 8918 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.03

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: replayed 13 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3040

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3000

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 22, io mem 0xb0004000

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LK3E] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0244 

nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: Panel size is 1440 x 900

nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

fbcvt: 1440x900@60: CVT Name - 1.296MA-R

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV24 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xC0000000)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, high) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 22, io mem 0xb0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[bc000000-bc0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00241b000fec0f00]

Adding 1959328k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959328k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST912082 1A               7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 >

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Here is my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 May 2007 01:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gpm iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ midi mmx mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pppd python quicktime radius readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l wifi wmf xface xine xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## ihtruelsen

And my .config, which wouldn't fit in the first post:

```

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y 

```

My next step is to try an x86 build and see if the problem persists, but I don't want to give up on 64bit that quickly.

Thanks to any and all that get this far   :Very Happy: 

[edit] Stripped comments from .config [/edit]Last edited by ihtruelsen on Tue May 22, 2007 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *ihtruelsen wrote:*   

> new laptop

 

Run memtest. There's no point in looking for a kernel configuration problem when you don't know if it's a hardware/BIOS problem.

```
emerge sys-apps/memtest86+
```

----------

## mudrii

Did you try to use the system without X and check if it still looksup ?

and if you do not mide could you next time to past .config striping the comments  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Strip_comments_when_posting_config_files

----------

## ihtruelsen

Thanks for the tip in stripping out comments, I'll make use of it next time.

As for X, I have not even been able to build it as my system won't stay up long enough to build any major packages, like xorg  or glibc.

And I ran memtest off of the installation CD and my system passed with flying colours.

----------

## mudrii

the problems is not gentoo is overheating CPU 

your system stops responding during compilation I suppose.

check the temp and try to test on some with some load on live cd and even windows.

other problem could be ACPI CPU scaling.

----------

## ihtruelsen

That sounds like a possibility. It does lock up during compilation, but I have also had it lock up while just sitting there and also a couple of times during boot up as well.

Where do I look in /proc or wherever to monitor the cpu temp?

Assuming that it is the temp, what can be done about it? This doesn't happen when I am in windows, and some of the games that I play hit the system pretty hard.

----------

## mudrii

for checking temp you will need lm_sensors to be installed and configured.

If the system looksup without load than you should try to check the RAM with memtest from liveCD.

did you looked at logfiles ?

----------

## ihtruelsen

No problems were found when I scanned with memtest.

The log files don't show a thing. There is normal log messages and then the start up messages after the reboot.

----------

## RayDude

 *ihtruelsen wrote:*   

> No problems were found when I scanned with memtest.
> 
> The log files don't show a thing. There is normal log messages and then the start up messages after the reboot.

 

I have a DV9000Z and it locked up cold until I found a post online for a DV6000Z that said add "noapic" to the kernel boot line.

Now its relatively stable. I say relatively because if I do anything complex it still seems to lock up. like run mythtv for example.

I have advanced cflags and I'm thinking they may be too aggressive, so I'm here looking for ones that are known working and stable...

Hope this helps,

Raydude

----------

## DaggyStyle

dont load ndiswrapper on boot, it's causes lockups, there is an topic about that model in amd64 forum. got the same system allmost and it is fairly stable, if you need more info or to view config files ask away.

----------

## RayDude

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> dont load ndiswrapper on boot, it's causes lockups, there is an topic about that model in amd64 forum. got the same system allmost and it is fairly stable, if you need more info or to view config files ask away.

 

ndiswrapper works fine for me with my BCM4328, or at least it seems to. I'm emerging -e world with better cflags now, hoping that makes myth behave better.

Raydude

----------

## DaggyStyle

he has the same wireless card like me.

still it causes lookups for me.

----------

## RayDude

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> he has the same wireless card like me.
> 
> still it causes lookups for me.

 

I'm still getting a hang once in a while too. While emerging -e world today (851 packages, wooo!) I got a hang.

I'm thinking of turning on all the kernel debugging features to see if I can figure out what's going wrong.

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

I made some kernel changes and removed the noapic from my kernel command line and it seems to be working...

It hasn't locked for a few hours anyway. Considering with gentoo-2.6.21-r1 it would lock in less than five minutes, its a dramatic improvement.

I'm running 2.6.21-suspend2-r5, the suspend2 kernel.

I changed some options according to another thread I found:

```
         [*] PCI support

         [ ]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access

         [*]   PCI Express support

         [ ]     Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support

         [ ]   Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

         [*]   Interrupts on hypertransport devices
```

Apparently the source of our headaches is is the mmconfig PCI config space access.

I also disabled MSI on a whim, don't know if that's necessary.

Raydude

----------

## DaggyStyle

removed mmconfig and added nterrupts on hypertransport devices

will check and report back.

running kernel 2.6.20-r8

----------

## RayDude

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> removed mmconfig and added nterrupts on hypertransport devices
> 
> will check and report back.
> 
> running kernel 2.6.20-r8

 

I think you'll need the same kernel I got... I think they put some patches into it. If 20-r8 doesn't work, try suspend2-21-r5.

I have apparently added a problem.

When setting the hwclock during shutdown, system just hang.

Strange...

Looking for solutions now.

Update: I fixed it by changing /etc/conf.d/clock to not write back the clock... Evil but I dunna care.

Raydude.

----------

## RayDude

NDISWRAPPER just hung on me. It didn't take the whole computer with it, but I couldn't get the system to reboot.

I know it was ndiswrapper because wireless went down and I couldn't restart it.

Next time it happens I'll see if I can force unload the module...

I suspect this is an ndiswrapper bug.

Raydude

UPdate 5/31/2007.

NDISWRAPPER seems to lock up every 36 hours or so... It locks up hard but doesn't kill the system.

But I can't get it to go away. I'll try kill -9 on the network process next time. modprobe -r ndiswrapper does not remove it.

----------

